# Stag Arms



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking at a Stag AR. Anyone thoughts or experience with this brand?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

triton189 said:


> Looking at a Stag AR. Anyone thoughts or experience with this brand?


 Had a Model 1 for about a year. Shot about 250 rounds through it. Found the forearm to be a little to thick for my hand. Carrying handle was not wide enough to be of any use. Other than that it functioned well and accuracy was good. Lightning blew out my TV and computer so I had to sell it to replace these items.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have not owned one personally but heard nothing but good things about them, if the right deal came along I would not hesitate to buy one.


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Would have went without TV for a while........................


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone ever try a lefty model?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

igmire01 said:


> Would have went without TV for a while........................


 I did, about 4 months. No computer or TV. Also feared they would be made illegal.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Stag not only make some of the best rifles they make parts for almost all AR makers. No experience with a lefty rifle but Im sure its as good as a right handed. Top quality.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Anyone ever try a lefty model?


 I shoot lefty. The M-16 I had in the Army ejected hot brass across my neck when the lefty adapter was not available. That hot brass would blister my neck every time. Did NOT have that problem with the Stag. It was a righty.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the responses! Going to pull the trigger on the Stag tomorrow.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

A person i trust for information told me that Stag Arms makes the Smith & Wesson M&P AR-15s.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I did, about 4 months. No computer or TV. Also feared they would be made illegal.


do you think they will come get the gun or what ?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

JOE W said:


> do you think they will come get the gun or what ?


 I hate to say yes, but I do.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris1162 on here has one, maybe he will chime in, he really likes it from what I know.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

triton189 said:


> Thanks for the responses! Going to pull the trigger on the Stag tomorrow.


Did you get it?


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

eatinbass said:


> Did you get it?


Yep, I can't wait to get her to range. I am going to Gander today to pick up some ammo & paper. Maybe late this afternoon I will be able to punch that paper...!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

NICE!!

My favorite "Black Gun" has always been my STAG.

FWTW, It really liked the Hornady 68 grain BTHP with Hodgdon BL-C2


----------

